# Which Alfine chain?



## bagheera (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi, my good old Karate Monkey is going to be alfined soon. :thumbsup: Is there any specific chain to use? Will any single speed chain do? 

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Ramjet-SS (Dec 7, 2005)

I use a SRAM SS chain on my Pugs with Alfine.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Any single speed chain is fine. I'm using a K710SL. A SRAM PC-7x chain would be a good chain as well. The SRAM PC-1 is crap.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd go 6/7/8spd chain. Lighter than a SS chain and plenty strong.


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

Will a 9 speed work?


----------



## eric_syd (Nov 10, 2005)

*9 speed chain OK*



biketuna said:


> Will a 9 speed work?


I assume you mean 9 speed chain.
Actually the Alfine cranks specs from the Shimano web page recommend 9 speed chain

- Double chainguard integrated design 
- OCTALINK splined axle crank arm interface 
- Use with CN-HG53 super narrow chain 
- 9-speed compatible chainrings 
- Chainring sizes: 39T, 45T


----------

